# Pressure Pot Caddy feedback



## BeeAMaker

Not sure where to put this post, but since I will be asking for some feedback, I figured this would be the spot.

A lot of you have ordered my Pressure Pot Caddy or the Pressure Pot Caddy V2 and have time to use it for a while. I was hoping I could get some feed back on it from those that have used it.

Just some questions off the top of my head,
1. How do you like it? 
2. What happen to it if you had a resin spill?
3. Value for the money?
4. Too many holes in the V2?
5. Any other suggestions you can make or issues you have had with it.

I am also looking at making a version out of HDPE 1/4" sheet. This would be so  resins hopefully peel right off. However it would make the Caddy more expensive, about $35 each (V2 version) Would it be worth it?

It's been a while since I have been able to turn, so hopefully again soon!

Thanks for any feedback!

:biggrin:


----------



## eharri446

I have not ordered one from you yet, however, I would be interested in the V2 in HDPE since I am prone to spilling.

However, from what I see on your web site, the caddy looks stable and well designed.

If you get one in HDPE PM me with the information and I will get your money to you. Even at $35 for the HDPE version, yours is one of the lesser priced ones that I have found.


----------



## BillyBoy63

*Pressure pot caddy V2*

I bought the V2 caddy have not used it yet  just getting started in casting world  
I think the design is great it should work great like the 2 part design were you can use a mold or use the tube style molds.

getting ready to order some tubes and plugs  you need to get busy and make some more of the four peace sets you are only showing 1 in stock

here is another idea  
make a bigger package deal and maybe throw in a free plug  or something like that  
BillyBoy63  :biggrin:


----------



## McKenzie Penworks

PLEASE make it out of HDPE... I'll buy another... I use your caddy for my production casting and I've made probably 400 blanks since buying it. Each cast I spend about 5-10 minutes clearing off resin for the next cast. I also have to spray expensive mold release on it fairly often to keep the resin from becoming one with the holes. 

From a design perspective, it works great for me... In fact I was going to go and get some sheet HDPE and just cut out matching pieces on my bandsaw because I spend so much time removing resin that drips down the tubes.


----------



## BeeAMaker

Thanks everyone for the feed back!

I'll get some HDPE and give it a go. I should have some proto's cut by next week.

I'll also get some more stoppers made up!

Thanks!


----------



## Bob in SF

Glenn - I agree - HDPE would be perfect!

Keep up the great work - Bob


----------



## PatrickR

Ive used mine about a dozen times and love it.
I’m not doing any vertical casting currently but having the option is nice.
I have not had any spills so far but don’t think I’d want to pay almost double for HDPE. If spills were a problem I’d protect it with some tape. 1/4” HDPE sounds too flexible to me


----------



## McKenzie Penworks

BeeAMaker said:


> Thanks everyone for the feed back!
> 
> I'll get some HDPE and give it a go. I should have some proto's cut by next week.
> 
> I'll also get some more stoppers made up!
> 
> Thanks!



I could probably use some stoppers as backups as well... Let me know when you get those prototypes done. All my vertical casting is done with the molds already in the caddy so obviously there is some dripping and spillage. I dont' think the sides/top need to be HDPE but the 2 trays with the holes in them should definitely be. Bottom... I could go either way but HDPE would at least make it easy to keep clean.


----------



## JHolliman

*Pressure Pot Caddy V2*

I have been using mine and I Love it!, But I agree Making it out of HDPE would be awesome and I would be interested in that version as well!


----------



## BeeAMaker

Sorry for not getting back sooner, I'm a bit behind. 
HDPE laser cut better than I expected, they turned out great I think.












I will be taking pre-orders next week and ship by the end of the following week.
They take a bit more time to cut, I haven't settled on a price yet, right around $35 - $40 per kit. Individual shelves will be available also and will work with the current melamine ones. I'll post a link here when it's.

I also have more rubber stoppers in stock 

Note: I think I would use them with the textured side down, smooth side up. Would be easier for spills to peel off. It just don't look as pretty





Thanks


----------



## McKenzie Penworks

Definitely put me down for a few shelves.


----------



## More4dan

What is the inside dimension between the vertical sides?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BeeAMaker

More4dan said:


> What is the inside dimension between the vertical sides?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app




7.3" (186.30mm)

Bottom to first shelf, 2.5" (63.5mm)
First shelf to second shelf, 2.25" (57.15mm)
Second shelf to handle, 2.125" (53.97mm)


----------



## More4dan

Thanks, I need me one of those too.  Let me know how much.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BeeAMaker

I have them listed now on my site,
The MakerHive - PPC Black - HDPE

If you just want the shelf's, you can select them here.
The MakerHive - PPC Extra shelf

Note that the HDPE versions are pre-order and the kit is introductory priced at $5 off. That gives me a good idea on how much material I need to start with.

Thanks!

I will ship by May 11th


----------



## More4dan

Ordered!  Looks like a great product!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## BeeAMaker

Thanks for your pre-orders guys! I will get these shipped asap. hopefully early next week.


----------



## BeeAMaker

You all should have gotten a shipping notice. Thanks for your Patience!


----------



## BeeAMaker

Did everyone get their order? Any issues?


----------



## More4dan

Got mine!  I’ve been too busy to assemble and to try it out.  I’ll report out when I’ve had time to use it. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Bob in SF

Glenn - Your original Caddy with blank shelves works perfectly for me!

I've cut a stack of non-stick parchment paper "liners" to protect the shelves.

I've just pre-ordered 2 of your HDPE blank shelves.

Warm regards, and keep up the fine work.

Gratefully, Bob


----------



## BeeAMaker

Bob in SF said:


> Glenn - Your original Caddy with blank shelves works perfectly for me!
> 
> I've cut a stack of non-stick parchment paper "liners" to protect the shelves.
> 
> I've just pre-ordered 2 of your HDPE blank shelves.
> 
> Warm regards, and keep up the fine work.
> 
> Gratefully, Bob



Thanks! Your order will ship Monday, I need to remove that Pre-Order notice from the store site.


----------



## Bob in SF

Thanks!!


----------



## erichardson

I love mine. I have done some vertical casting and it works perfectly.


----------

